# �" gap between drywall and ductwork, best way to fill?



## LPrad (Jan 14, 2014)

*½" gap between drywall and ductwork, best way to fill?*

First time poster and have a little bit of a problem I'm not sure how to handle. We have an old two story house and I'm in the process of updating the first floor closets. The one I'm working on now has a 9" square cold air return duct running from floor to ceiling in one corner. The hole in the ceiling is aproximately 10" square leaving at the least a ½" gap between the drywall and ductwork. 

I would like to close this opening if for no other reason to cut down on the cold air coming in around the duct. What would be the best way to fill this gap? I was going to enclose the duct with drywall and finish it off, but we decided against doing this so we would have access to the duct if we needed and not to take up any more of the closet space than it already does. 

I think the gap is too wide to caulk and I'm not sure I want the look the expanding foam would give it. I might be able to glue some corner molding like quarter round to the ceiling and then caulk between this and the duct. Would this be the best way to go? Or is there some way I'm not thinking of?

Thanks for any help,

Linda


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Enclosing it would be the best looking and most efficient way to do it really. 
There's no reason I can think of your ever going to need to get to the duct work.
To add moulding you would have to go in the attic and have someone hold some strips of wood in place while someone below screwed in some sheet rock screws, then go back down and add the trim.
Trims not going to stay stuck and have the seams not open up without something to nail it to.


----------



## LPrad (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Joecaption,


The duct is to a cold air register in the floor at the top of the steps to the second floor. When we moved here there were no cold air returns on the second floor and this was one of the solutions the heating/cooling guy came up with. Ron says I might drop my diamond ring down it and we might have to open it up to retreive it. Course I don't have a diamond so can't see that happening.


Enclosing it is what I want to do. Would I have to use full 2x4s to frame it up with or could I get away with something a little smaller? Reason I'm asking is that the duct is in front and a little to the left of the opening to access our circuit box and I don't want to block that off and a 2x4 plus the drywall will overlap too far, I think. 

And how do I attach it to the ceiling without ripping out everything to install something to nail to?

Thanks again,

Linda


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Would have to post a picture to see what your trying to do.
There's code stating clearances around breaker boxes.
There also not suppose to be in bedrooms or closet's.
605.3 Breaker Box Clearance - A working space of not less than 30 inches in width, 36 inches in depth and 78 inches in height shall be provided in front of electrical service equipment (panel). Where electrical service equipment is wider than 30 inches, the working space shall not be less than the width of the equipment


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

2x4 is overkill for enclosing something that small in drywall. Attaching some framing to the ceiling with Liquid Nails would work - this isn't structural, it's aesthetic - and then attaching the drywall framing to that.

I personally would just paint it white, then put up some trim around it (using Liquid Nails again), then caulk the slight gap left. Or, research backer rod to try and caulk the large gap. Spray foam would also work, but you'd have to hold something flat up there temporarily until the foam cured that would hold it flat. Then it could be painted white and you probably wouldn't notice it wasn't part of the ceiling unless you looked close.


----------

